# What RO system is best?



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I am tired of fighting my local tap water and its limitations. yearly the red river here floods and causes a pretty dramatic swing in kH and chlorine. I really like soft water fish especially South American Dwarf cichlids and tetras, unfortunately my water does not lend to their optimum health. 

So I've decided to spring for an RO/DI unit that will fix my water problems and, hey, also provide some nice drinking water while I'm at it. I don't know much about RO/DI units and have found two products that look great, but cannot decide which is better. Maybe someone out there has some opinions and could help me out. 

I've looked at the Aquaticlife 100GPD powered system: I like that is has some automatic functions, an electronic display for dummies and appears like an easy to operate system. auto membrane flushing, auto shut off valve.

I've also looked at the Seachem Pinnacle systems. This one is more expensive, but a brand I am familiar with and like. It also has an automatic shut off, fittings so I can hook it up to the hose I use for fill ups. 

Both systems seem like they could be hooked into a 2-5 gallon resevior for drinking water. I'm no plumbing genius, but could figure it out. 

Please offer your thoughts and suggestions. Any other information that may be helpful is also appreciated. Thank you to all who post.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Before you spend way too much money consider these guys.

www.bulkreefsupply.com <--- It may be geared to reef tanks, but these are great people that carry products relevant to all aspects of aquariums.

www.thefilterguys.com <-- Another good option, I havnt used them, but they are also well respected in the reefing community for top notch RO/DI

RO/DI is nothing new, pretty simple as well. All units are pretty much the same in construction. What is important is the quality of the filters and membranes. Also, knowing the TDS (total dissolved solids) of your source water and having adequate water pressure for unit to operate at maximum efficiency.

So please stay away from the horribly overpriced hobby units!


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I would NEVER trust an RO/DI unit hooked up to a municipal water source to an automatic shutoff. NEVER! Seen way too many flooded garages.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. bulkreefsupply have a lot of options for their systems. The water saving features on some are a definite plus. the other site seems to be a generic search site though for water filtration products.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

whoops.
http://www.thefilterguys.biz/


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Reef2plants said:


> I forgot to mention, I would NEVER trust an RO/DI unit hooked up to a municipal water source to an automatic shutoff. NEVER! Seen way too many flooded garages.


So what's the option then? Basically you're saying you have to watch it or have it set up to safely drain somewhere if it overflowed?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

the closer to 1:1 ratio you get for useable to waste is best. I have 3 RO systems hooked up with ASO's on city supply. I also have 500g of RO storage capacity here and have never had an issue with flooding except when I dont watch my smallest holding tank which is final step in the 3 tank system.

So to answer your question look for an RO with a 1:1 ratio if you want the best, I use us water RO systems.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive never heard of such efficient RO/DI. Are you still getting 0ppt TDS? What is your source water like? Are you using a booster pump or no?


----------

